# DOS: Frage zum Programm



## aniram (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe zu einem kleinem Dos-Programm
Es soll folgendes machen.

Es wird ein Ping gesendet, wenn der Ping erfolgreich übermittelt wird, dann führt das Programm was aus. Wenn der Ping fehlschlägt, macht es nix.

Ich muss doch irgendwie die Packete erfragen können. Wenn das Packet >1 dann, ist ja der Ping erfolgreich, oder?

Kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen

€dit: Falls es mit Dos zu kompliziert wird, dann könnte ich noch in C/C++ proggen.

Danke.


----------



## melmager (14. Dezember 2004)

ping -n 1 192.168.0.1
IF NOT ERRORLEVEL 1 echo ok


----------



## aniram (14. Dezember 2004)

Er führt "OK" aber auch aus, wenn der Host nicht erreichbar ist. 

Er soll das "OK" nur ausführen, wenn der Host erreichbar ist, wenn nicht, dann soll er garnix machen.


----------



## melmager (14. Dezember 2004)

Also bei meinem Test ging es 

biste sicher das es das ok ausgibt denn so wie ich es geschrieben habe
macht das batfile eine ausgabe der zeile die er gerade abarbeitet


----------



## aniram (14. Dezember 2004)

Hintergrund ist:
Ich pinge einen Server an, wenn der Server ansprechbar ist, dann soll der Rechner herunterfahren (mit: shutdown -s)
Wenn nicht, dann passiert nix.

Egal, ob der Ping geht, oder nicht führt er die "shutdown" aus.


----------

